# Passenger rating drivers - all the screens



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

In case you've never seen it (I hadn't seen all of these), here is the set of rating screens presented to passengers at each star rating. With each one you'll see a set of issues that Uber associates with that rating. I like that it gives passengers some passive guidance about just how serious _their_ issue is. For example, "Car smell" shows up as a 2-star issue, and so is potentially more serious than "Music", which shows up as 2- or 3-star. I don't necessarily agree with all of the priorities implied here, but at least I can know how Uber wants to measure me.

When you ride as a passenger, do you see different choices here?


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Hardly seems logical that the passenger can rate the driver 4 stars because he or she doesn't like the price (which the driver has no control over).


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks for posting, Mike


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tarvus said:


> Hardly seems logical that the passenger can rate the driver 4 stars because he or she doesn't like the price (which the driver has no control over).


WE DONT LIKE THE DAMNED PRICE EITHER !

Should we Down rate passengers for it ?


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

Twice in the last few weeks, I have had feedback for "level of service". Yet, I don't see that on any of these. What is on the next screen if a rider selects "other"?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I've been reported for everything except *Pickup, Traffic, Price, GPS Route and Uber App* but I still think that I'm a damn good driver.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I've been reported 3 times for not having a phone holder. I have at least 2 in the car at all times and some times 3 just for back up.

Car stinks of cig smoke. I space out and mis turns and streets and lately, don't talk.

4.86*'s LoL


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Prius Mike said:


> In case you've never seen it (I hadn't seen all of these), here is the set of rating screens presented to passengers at each star rating. With each one you'll see a set of issues that Uber associates with that rating. I like that it gives passengers some passive guidance about just how serious _their_ issue is. For example, "Car smell" shows up as a 2-star issue, and so is potentially more serious than "Music", which shows up as 2- or 3-star. I don't necessarily agree with all of the priorities implied here, but at least I can know how Uber wants to measure me.
> 
> When you ride as a passenger, do you see different choices here?


Yep these are the reported issues that we see when a rider isn't happy, It's not compulsory to select one, and many riders don't know that you can select a certain topic, they change the topics every now and then, and sometimes it doesn't pop up, It's been in app for over year. 
It's also why Uber can't tell you who gave you the reported issue, they don't actually know,


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Here's a shocking idea. Instead of giving the paxhole ideas for downrating drivers, make the jerk offs say exactly what they didn't like in a text box. You'll see the number of complaints drop precipitously.

But that's not what Uber wants.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> WE DONT LIKE THE DAMNED PRICE EITHER !
> 
> Should we Down rate passengers for it ?


People down rate for short trips all the time.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

According to Uber, if someone rates the driver as anything less than 5 stars and selects "price" as the issue, it doesn't count against the driver. Go to your ratings in the app, select the question mark in the top right, select "understanding ratings". About halfway down.

"If a rider rates a trip less than 5 stars and selects a trip issue that is unrelated to your performance (i.e. too many pickups, price, Uber app), the trip will not count toward your overall rating."

I've had passengers complain about price as if I had control over it. I've had to explain to several passengers that the driver has absolutely no control over price; that it is entirely dictated by Uber. I'm surprised that some people don't know that.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SMDH.

It amazes me that there are 5 rating possibilities, and 4 of them are negative!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Mista T said:


> SMDH.
> 
> It amazes me that there are 5 rating possibilities, and 4 of them are negative!


I concur with u.
I think uber adopted Amazon's rating system


----------



## chicagolyftpiper (Jun 17, 2018)

Mista T said:


> SMDH.
> 
> It amazes me that there are 5 rating possibilities, and 4 of them are negative!


I've been saying for five years that the system should be thumbs up / thumbs down. If 5 stars is good, 4.7 I get deactivated, then a 4 star rating means I shouldn't be an Uber driver.....why even rate it on a 5 point system?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

chicagolyftpiper said:


> I've been saying for five years that the system should be thumbs up / thumbs down. If 5 stars is good, 4.7 I get deactivated, then a 4 star rating means I shouldn't be an Uber driver.....why even rate it on a 5 point system?


"4 star rating means I shouldn't be an uber driver"
No human should be an uber driver


----------



## chicagolyftpiper (Jun 17, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "4 star rating means I shouldn't be an uber driver"
> No human should be an uber driver


Go get a job if you aren't happy. I personally work minimal hours, chill out at home literally whenever I want, and make more money than I ever did working a "real" job. To each his own.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

chicagolyftpiper said:


> Go get a job if you aren't happy. I personally work minimal hours, chill out at home literally whenever I want, and make more money than I ever did working a "real" job. To each his own.


I have FT gainful employment Mr Second City chicagolyftpiper . I use the uber DF to and from work. allows me to deduct commuting expenses and have company in the car.
10 trips a week. Period


----------



## chicagolyftpiper (Jun 17, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> I have FT gainful employment Mr Second City chicagolyftpiper . I use the uber DF to and from work. allows me to deduct commuting expenses and have company in the car.
> 10 trips a week. Period


I'm a female.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

chicagolyftpiper said:


> Go get a job if you aren't happy. I personally work minimal hours, chill out at home literally whenever I want, and make more money than I ever did working a "real" job. To each his own.


I'm curious as to what your previous real job was...


----------



## Daghighi (Feb 23, 2019)

chicagolyftpiper said:


> Go get a job if you aren't happy. I personally work minimal hours, chill out at home literally whenever I want, and make more money than I ever did working a "real" job. To each his own.


You are soooo right about that! I work and make the amount if money that I want..then I do home. I wake up, go to sleep, make GREAT money and going to EUROPE for the first time. No complaints here.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> WE DONT LIKE THE DAMNED PRICE EITHER !
> 
> Should we Down rate passengers for it ?


Yes



chicagolyftpiper said:


> I'm a female.


I do too, but I usually do 2-3 on my way in and 4-6 on my way home.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Tarvus said:


> Hardly seems logical that the passenger can rate the driver 4 stars because he or she doesn't like the price (which the driver has no control over).


Actually that is on the 1 star screen also so it is either a 4 or a 1


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

chicagolyftpiper said:


> I've been saying for five years that the system should be thumbs up / thumbs down. If 5 stars is good, 4.7 I get deactivated, then a 4 star rating means I shouldn't be an Uber driver.....why even rate it on a 5 point system?


I rate everyone down now. Welcome to the new reality. Funny how the passengers are getting upset over their poor ratings. Make me wait, loss of one star. Say you will be right down after two minutes, another star gone. Put current address instead of actual, loss of another star, smell like cigarettes, instant one star! Sorry, but it's rough out there with nothing but stars to guide us


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Working4peanuts said:


> Here's a shocking idea. Instead of giving the paxhole ideas for downrating drivers, make the jerk offs say exactly what they didn't like in a text box. You'll see the number of complaints drop precipitously.
> 
> But that's not what Uber wants.


Uber wants to Control You and Pressure You.

All WITHOUT PAY !


----------



## Daghighi (Feb 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber wants to Control You and Pressure You.
> 
> All WITHOUT PAY !


That bus a GREAR idea. Instead of giving them ideas not to rate us right. Then they could not just push a button. It's to easy firvthem to grade negatively.


----------



## polrol (Sep 13, 2018)

Uber should have two options for pax, good or bad


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

Rushmanyyz said:


> People down rate for short trips all the time.


YES


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Interesting that one of the problem buttons for a 3* rating is "GPS Route" as though drivers actually control the satellites.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

losiglow said:


> I've had passengers complain about price as if I had control over it. I've had to explain to several passengers that the driver has absolutely no control over price; that it is entirely dictated by Uber. I'm surprised that some people don't know that.


I have had many pax think that. They were also under the impression that drivers receive 100% of what they paid or that we are hourly employees. And this is in a city.

Most of these options are there to protect us against low ratings for things that we have no control over. I have only had a pax provide a reason twice, most recently for conversation.

What Uber REALLY needs to do is get rid of the "Other" option and *require *a reason for anything less than 5*. It's not fair that we can be abused by spiteful people for no reason. But the same also applies to pax ratings.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Computers wouldn't easily be able to extrapolate data from free text fields.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

forrest m said:


> Computers wouldn't easily be able to extrapolate data from free text fields.


Prior to driving full time (hopefully temporary, my car is crying Uncle but I am having a blast and earning decent cash), I was / am a full stack web developer and dabbled in mobile apps.

It's actually fairly simple to code a system that takes into account key words and phrases. And there are plenty of third party systems that they can definitely afford (I have used the service that they utilize for phone calls and text messages extensively).

Really, the goal *should be *to provide drivers with detailed reasons for a low rating so that they can improve. The "Other" option is the go-to, both for drivers and pax.

I am glad to see red herrings that protects the driver, such as cost, traffic, etc. That's a good start.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A


forrest m said:


> Computers wouldn't easily be able to extrapolate data from free text fields.


And Data could not be as easily MANIPULATED by Uber .

Without channeling and limited options directed at consumers to glean extrapolation from


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> I concur with u.
> I think uber adopted Amazon's rating system


Accurate Depiction . . .

Destroying PUBLIC TRANSPORTATION
AND TERRORIZING THE CITY. . .


----------

